
Psilocybin Could Become the Next Legalized Drug - jseliger
https://www.esquire.com/lifestyle/health/a25794550/psilocybin-mushrooms-legalization-medical-use/
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
At what point does the no medical benefits known portion of psilocybin and
marijuana’s schedule 1 status become so blatantly untrue that they are
rescheduled? Allowing them to be useful to the entire legal population and
federally legalized drugs as opposed to piecemeal state by state.

~~~
acct1771
When pharma has the patents etc in order, and has done their dance with the
FDA.

~~~
bitxbitxbitcoin
True that. That explains why cannabis is further along in “legalization” than
psilocybin.

